
PubPub – Open Publishing - danboarder
http://pubpub.media.mit.edu/
======
nikolay
Also available at: [http://www.pubpub.org/](http://www.pubpub.org/)

~~~
danboarder
Thanks! It looks like that points to the same site as the MIT url.

